# boaphile plastics or vision cages



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any expierience with boaphile plastics cages? they are expensive but are reportedly made with durable plastic and are also stackable. what about vision cages ? also expensive,plastic and stackable.does anyone use these for tegus or other herps? if so what do you think?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks alot for the input. I guess no one uses vision cages or boaphile cages.


----------



## homer (Aug 30, 2009)

I own a boaphile and wouldnt ever get another one. i ordered the double heat with the cage and the cage never holds heat, i eventually had to cut out the top and install my own heat lamp for my rtb. and the plexi glass door has never shut right, always have to bend it in when closing, i payed a ton of money for this cage, and got a real lemon.

from what ive seen in person, visions are nice, they seem lighter in weight too.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks alot. your post was a great help. I was leaning toward vision anyway because of the built in spot light bulb options. but thanks for warning me about boaphile plastics


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 31, 2009)

Didn't see this post earlier but I've used vision and they're pretty nice display cages. The only issues I had were during cleaning.. The one I had there was a lip in the front that was kind of a pain to keep clean, but it's occupant was a messy pooper(she almost always pooped with her tail up on the glass :crazy ).


----------

